# Beautiful Gravestone



## mellowyellow (Sep 8, 2021)

A gravestone commissioned by a widow to express her eternal and unbound love for her deceased husband. The sculpture titled “Asleep” was created by Australian artist Peter Schipperheyn in 1987 and is at Mt Macedon Cemetery, Victoria. Australia/


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

Our local council wouldn't allow that..they'd find all sorts of reasons to have anything more than the usual type of monument or headstone..


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Our local council wouldn't allow that..they'd find all sorts of reasons to have anything more than the usual type of monument or headstone..


Our council could do the same Holly, rules have probably changed a lot since 1987.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 182740
> A gravestone commissioned by a widow to express her eternal and unbound love for her deceased husband. The sculpture titled “Asleep” was created by Australian artist Peter Schipperheyn in 1987 and is at Mt Macedon Cemetery, Victoria. Australia/


That reminds me of a beautiful sculpture of St Celia in Rome (catacombs?) except that she had clothes on. It was so poignantly beautiful that I can see it in my mind's eye to this day.

Here it is -


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 8, 2021)

It’s interesting but IMO it’s inappropriate to make her husband’s grave about her and her feelings.

IMO it should be a dignified monument to him.


----------



## Jules (Sep 8, 2021)

It’s amazing that it hasn’t been vandalized.


----------

